# Mantids attacking . but no eating !



## 13ollox (May 11, 2006)

Hey guys , i know this probaly has a suitable explanation I.E. getting ready to molt ! but my membranacea sp. are striking out at food .. not picking it up or anything then seem to lean back with there front arms tucked in as far as they will go ! is this some sort of sign for " get the **** away from me, I'm dangerous " or something else ? they were fed pretty much everyday for the past few weeks and they look kinda fat so probaly means " goin to moult " i was just wondering if any of you guys have had this at all ??

Neil


----------



## Lukony (May 11, 2006)

Feeding it everyday of the week? Wow, I feed mine about every other day and sometimes they won't eat. Is its abdomen like really big? That is what they always do though if they don't want to eat. I have only had one mantid that hated hunting its food. The only way I could get him to eat was my sticking a piece of entena of the cricket near its mouth and then it would start eating. That is the only mantid I have ever known that wouldn't go after food if it were hungry.


----------



## 13ollox (May 11, 2006)

there abdomens aint as big as if they just ate an entire meal but they are slightly plump ! maybe i should just wait untill sunday then try feed em again ( if they aint shed that is ) but thanks lukony ! here is a pic







Neil


----------



## Lukony (May 11, 2006)

Ya, I wouldn't worry too much unless you see um going for a week and longer without food.


----------



## 13ollox (May 13, 2006)

still no moult and still not eatin . and they lookin bit thin too .but still eager to climb on my hand .? sometimes they blantently walk on there dinner and wave there front arms at me like they want to be handled !

whats wrong with them ?

Neil


----------



## Jwonni (May 13, 2006)

when they get what they want and are on your hand have you tried handing them some food?&gt;


----------



## 13ollox (May 13, 2006)

yea ... they basically ignore it and decide to try get on my other hand instead while its dangerling the food infront . one even crawled over the food i was holding to get on my hand ! :? ... lol

Neil


----------



## bruty2fruity (May 14, 2006)

i had that happen with one of mine - he was the smallest. he still doesnt like going after food, infact hes quite scared. eventually he will - he didnt feed for a week and was as thin as paper. but now hes getting fatter


----------



## 13ollox (May 15, 2006)

hey guys .. update .. one of em moulted saturday night ... subadult she is now i think . and no improvement in her behavior, infact she runs at everything now ! ! so today i had to cut a waxworm ... and shove it in her face ! which shewas reluctant to and tried reaching for my tongs instead however she atea lil bit .... but she wont even hold it !!! so i have to stay with her till shes finished .. then she uses her front leg to push it away like saying " no more , finished " ! i though giant indians were supposed to tackle everything ! not bloody run away !

Neil


----------



## Peekaboo (May 16, 2006)

It could be that you're feeding her too soon after the molt. Some mantids need some time to harden up before they will go after food again. When she's hungry enough, she'll eat again, just be patient. Although I'm not not suggesting you refrain from feeding her, mantids can go up to weeks at a time without food.


----------



## 13ollox (May 16, 2006)

peekaboo .. thanks .. she actually went and got her own today . i was well chuffed ! and thanks to you other guys for supporting me and given me usefull information ! i guess this species likes a few days to ajust to there new body , as the last species i kept, my polyspilota would go after anything just a few hours after moulting so i was kinda expecting it with these .. however ,guess not .. all about experiance i suppose !  

Cheers everyone !

Neil


----------



## bruty2fruity (May 17, 2006)

i find that with my chinese and my giant indian. but when they eat, dont they eat! i have one whos only level three but catching curly winged and eating two every other day


----------



## rickyc666 (Jun 17, 2006)

So do any of you guys know how long a well fed mantis will can without food if necessary? (assuming you dont put fly pupae or more food in the tanks)


----------



## Jwonni (Jul 7, 2006)

i've had em go like a week without eating but i dont think mine have gone longer and i think they were adult males who dont eat all that much anyway


----------

